
More fun with NumPy, CuPy, Clojure and GPU acceleration. Hold my Cider 2 - dragandj
https://dragan.rocks/articles/20/Clojure-Numpy-Cupy-CPU-GPU-2
======
dragandj
Part1 discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22830201](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22830201)

